# My disappointment with the Bundy ranch



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was really glad to see the feds back down from a bunch of ticked off cowboys. But,,,,,
Has it ever accrued to any of you that the officers that were there were only there because they were
ordered to be there? I bet some of were thinking,,Oh chit I don't want to be here. What am I going to do?
When they were ordered to stand down instead of heckling and hollering at them as they were leaving
wouldn't they have been better off to shake there hands and thank them for keeping there oath to the Constitution?
Maybe next time when there paths cross again they would have that to think about in the back of there minds.
Keep it in mind that usually the guys on the front lines are not there by there own choice.
Same with the military guys,,,,,, What happens may not be up to the big shots that think they are running the
show but rather the boots on the ground. THE OATH KEEPERS Maybe we should show them more respect. 
Plus it would be a cool way to really piss off the big shots that think they are running the show.
And how would that look on the news?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You always have a choice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They did not back down, they are reorganizing for a better attack. They will not back down.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The ones who were pointing their rifles into the faces of women and children have no excuse.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just goes to show. You always see LEO's that say they will not go against the people or Constitution. The government will always make it look like we are the bad guy and give the LEO's a "reason" to believe they are inthe right..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You make an excellent point. If these confrontations start to become a regular occurrence, as I fear they might, our side will have to show better manners without showing weakness. But RPD is correct, the agents aiming down women and children deserve no such treatment.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not making any threats, but, I think the gov doesn't know who its messing with! Their heads have gotten too big!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> You make an excellent point. If these confrontations start to become a regular occurrence, as I fear they might, our side will have to show better manners without showing weakness. But RPD is correct, the agents aiming down women and children deserve no such treatment.


No disrespect intended, could you elaborate on "better manners in response to similar actions by the feds". Saw a quote one time, respond in like fashion? or something of the sort. We know they want us to bow down to their wishes. We are all just slaves! I'm heart attack serious, if they use force, what other avenues do we have?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Killed the guys cattle, threatened him with force when other less intrusive means to collect a bill for back fees were available to them, and then suggest a group hug, because it's good PR and besides they were "just following orders". Where have I heard that before?

Sorry they out of line by a mile, they don't need a that's okay we understand moment, what they need is a clear message from the American people that they overstepped the bounds of reasonable behavior and their actions were an escalation that could have gotten innocent people killed, and for what back fees, because guy didn't pay his bill? Unacceptable behavior should never be rewarded.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> No disrespect intended, could you elaborate on "better manners in response to similar actions by the feds". Saw a quote one time, respond in like fashion? or something of the sort. We know they want us to bow down to their wishes. We are all just slaves! I'm heart attack serious, if they use force, what other avenues do we have?


No no no! That is not what I am saying at all. I think I made my position clear on the other two Bundy threads, but just to clarify here: I am 110% in favor of what the protestors did a week or so ago. And yes, that does include carrying loaded weapons and making a show to the feds that they had loaded weapons and are prepared to use them if the feds decide to go Waco. Billy cannot be allowed to just show up with a bunch of armed gorillas whenever he wants.

My point on this thread was to the OP's reference to the taunting that occurred after Billy backed down. The protestors would have shown more resolve had they just stood quietly while Billy withdrew.

I do not think it is a real big deal at this early stage of these confrontations, as I think Billy is preparing to have many more just like what occurred with Bundy. It appears north Texas may be next. I just think as these confrontations occur in the future, we need to make the decision to show Billy the "Defend Main Street" face - quiet forceful resolve, rather than the "Occupy Wall Street" face - crazy-monkey-throw-poo-at-you. (Sorry if I cannot explain it better than that. A better English description escapes me at the moment.)


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I am not disappointed. I am amazed and encouraged by the impeccable judgment, restraint, and courage of our patriots.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not making any threats, but, I think the gov doesn't know who its messing with! Their heads have gotten too big!


They know that's why they intend to wait to diffuse. And then they will come in the night or arest him when he is in town getting groceries.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

A quiet resolve does more to communicatea sense of dedication to the moment than ranting. It also de-escalates an emotionally charged situation where intent can be misinterpreted.

Coming off all "Occupy Main Street" is hands down the least desireable message. If these encounters continue, and it appears inevitable, eventually it will go sideways. Social media will provide real time coverage and being on the right side of provocation is paramount if ya wanna play in Peoria.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The ones who were pointing their rifles into the faces of women and children have no excuse.


What were these cops names? Who did they say they worked for? Has their employment been verified?

In general I know cops, some of them guys in Police garb were not cops. I do not know who they were but they were not the Police.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hotpig27 said:


> What were these cops names? Who did they say they worked for? Has their employment been verified?
> 
> In general I know cops, some of them guys in Police garb were not cops. I do not know who they were but they were not the Police.


If you do not know who they were, how do you know they were not BLM agents/police?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hotpig27 said:


> What were these cops names? Who did they say they worked for? Has their employment been verified?
> 
> In general I know cops, some of them guys in Police garb were not cops. I do not know who they were but they were not the Police.


Bureau Of Land Mamagement. Most federal agencies have SWAT teams now. Those were not local deputies, or local police.
They are what the NRA's Wayne LaPierre called years ago Jack Booted Thugs. Remember that? Most of America poo-pooed it back then, saying he was delusional. But SOME of us knew.
So we are straight here - I respect the average cop on the beat. I know two very, very well. And they are normal guys. But the JBT's of the Federal government are not the same.

And those clowns inside the Beltway in DC had better remember a VERY significant fact - the American people can take a lot of crap and abuse, but once a certain point is reached, that ends. Remember all the provocations by the Red Coats against the Colonists between 1770 and 1775. But then the point was reached at Lexington and Concord. And that point was the attempted confiscation of arms and gun powder by the British.

The JBT's almost saw that resolve last week in Nevada. Open rebellion was narrowly averted.
Next time it might not be.
And Obama would be just fine with that. He did promise to Fundamentally Transform America.

And if that fateful day comes, everyone will have to ask themselves which side they stand on. My Great (X4) Grandfather was an Infantry Private in the Continental Army. I know which side I stand on.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Inor said:


> If you do not know who they were, how do you know they were not BLM agents/police?


I have been assigned to a multi agency task force for 14 years. I also own a business that caters to LE and citizens that are serious about personal protection. I meet or work with cops from many agencies, some I have never even heard of before.

Call it intuition, spidey sense, or what ever. I know cops on or off duty, plain clothes, and some times even under cover.

I may be just paranoid or did not read them right. I do believe some of them guys did not belong with the others.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Casie said:


> I am not disappointed. I am amazed and encouraged by the impeccable judgment, restraint, and courage of our patriots.


Do not fail to watch this.

My God, my God, please guide us. We are all misled. All of us.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I think we'll be learning more about the government's true motivations. There is a very informed, former BLM agent named, Rusty Hill, that has started to speak up. He's being called the BLM whistle-blower, but in actuality his information points to a federal government land grab, and proof Harry Reid wanted to profit from it.

This was a case of psychotic politicians and federal government officials, pitting innocent Americans against each other in a meaningless death match. They hoped it would turn into a bloody massacre, so that they could swoop in and profit from it financially and politically. It was a miracle protesters and those 20 young BLM fools didn't get slaughtered. I'm very proud of both groups on the ground, remembering the other side were just people too. It is the *politicians* who need to be the recipients of our ire!

This video is long and does not reveal a smoking gun. But it is interesting. And it is a step in the right direction to find the truth.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

"I was just following orders" was the favorite excuse of the Nazi's on trial during the Nuremburg trials.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When the news of the Bundy ranch aired in France, the French surrendered to Bundy just in case...


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

You can never be too careful!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> When the news of the Bundy ranch aired in France, the French surrendered to Bundy just in case...


Damnit. Now I gotta clean my monitor and keyboard. Never mind explaining what was so funny to the people around me.


----------

